# EII socionics description of the Fi-Ne



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Introverted Ethics: Primary Function
Fi – program function. Introverted ethics determines that the EII focuses her attention on judgments about good and evil, morals and depravity, decency and dihonourableness. She precisely senses the norms of behaviour, which govern different groups of people, and she tries to follow these norms in order not to insult the feelings and morality of those that surround her. When she first arrives amongst a group of people she holds herself back. Once she has established a degree of control in regards to the psychological atmosphere of occurences within the group, and only then, after she has soaked herself in the atmosphere, will she consider becoming a full-fledged member of the collective.
EII often makes acquaintence with those that are weak or unhappy. These people serve to incite the desire to help, to support, and to comfort others, within her. To her others will frequently turn for help and she accepts them by examining their confessions for hours on end. She attempts to get accustomed to the psychological difficulties being experienced by the collocutor and she tries to take their side and support them.
EII is often wounded and always emotional, however, she turns all her experiences inward; thus these qualities are not always observable from a distance. She sometimes appears as a steady, even cold person, but this impression is illusory. Every event, even those popularly deemed insignificant, leaves in her soul a deep track that survives for a long time. As a rule she represses in herself anger, irritation, and the desire to reproach. One of the EII’s characteristic manifestations of offense is the creation of a psychological barrier between themselves and the offender. In such cases she’ll assume a position emanating stressed, cold, politeness. She’ll answer all questions monosyllabically. This style of behaviour, characteristic of this psycho-type, is very difficult to deal with for some people; they’d prefer that the EII shouted or somehow otherwise expressed her indignation. It is not even easy for her to exist in such a state. However, if the offender asks for forgiveness and manifests the desire to change the situation than this state of offense may rapidly pass.
High emotionalism, in combination with rationality, frequently leads the EII to replay their role in a past situation over and over. The center of excitation, in their consciousness, darkens all other aspect of life when this occurs. She finds it difficult to focus on anything different. Mentally, again and again, she returns to one and the same; she may speak about this lest it occur that others, around her, find it irritating.
Extraverted Intuition: Creative Function
Ne – the function of the implementation of the program. The EII seeks true values in life and finds meaning in existence through harmony in her relations with other people. She particularly values high spirituality and high morals. As far back as youth the EII uses her imagination to form a certain moral ideal, which she then attempts to reach. At the foundation of this function frequently is found the development of a feeling of duty. Thus the smallest divergence in behaviour away from the ideal is dealt with severely, internally. This tendency towards self-perfection can itself become a tyrant. This tyranny of duty, in its extreme manifestations, can lead the EII to develop contempt for herself. It can also lead her to blame others when their behaviour fails to correspond with said representation of decency. This sort of maximization, which frequently characterizes itself in the EII’s youth can lead to confrontation with her contemporaries. Such confrontations are difficult tests, which weigh heavily upon her.
Since the moral norms she considers compulsory tend to be extremely high and difficult to live up to she may often respond by gradually increasing the permanent feeling of guilt, which stems from all her misdeeds. With difficulty she deposits herself towards these laws. She considers every failure in her life to be punishment for her inadvertence. This sense of guilt can accompany the EII throughout their entire life.
The accumulation of materials values and career success never supercede the EII’s goal of existence: to find their purpose, to make a life before it passes them by, to realize their talents. For their moral ideal they are willing to go to the “executioner’s bloc”. In the psychologically extreme situation they stick to their ideal. However, in ordinary situations EII prefers to leave states of conflict, assuming that kindness and decency are the best ways of deciding any misunderstandings.
Description of weak functions

Extraverted Sensing: Place of Least Resistance
Se – the function of least resistance. Everything, which deals with violence, in any form, connects to the EII painfully. The effects of the development of this function make it difficult for the EII to watch physical fights and punishments and they harbour an immediate gut reaction in the case of murder, even if it presents itself merely as a representation on TV. Such spectacles incite, in them, the desire to stop everything. Their reaction can be even sharper should they suffer violent treatment personally in life, especially in regards to punishment as children.
EII considers that each person should aim to raise him or herself higher, and that the strictness that remains unattainable, even for her, is nonetheless, like ordinariness, inadequate in real life. In this the vulnerability of her weak sense is developed. It should be noted that her reactions might not correspond with the circumstances: she can be both unjustifiably strong and too weak.
The EII is very sensitive to overbearing tones that address her. Frequently she works haplessly at tasks under the force of an underdeveloped business logic. If forced to make or do something she interprets this as the underestimation of her zeal and may simply discontinue work, while simultaneously an appeal to her feeling of duty can for long periods hold her in the state of business stress.
The tendency towards the ideal, constant work on herself, from one side, and the difficulty of emotional distress, from the other, lead to the fact that often she gets tired of herself. This often lends to a disorder in the EII’s nervous system. Contact with nature greatly assists her in her struggle to relax; instinctively they aim for the healthy mode of life.
The EII’s orientation towards household problems tends to be inefficient. Something qualitative to buy, to adequately suture a piece of clothing, laundry… these problems, amongst others, are necessary to deal with. Yet the EII never ceases in spending too much time and energy on each task. She must maintain her sense of cleanliness for living in disorder threatens to weigh heavily upon her; also she considers it shameful to allow others to witness disorder in her living space. The periodic absence of money greatly suppresses her. She feels problems in her household very heavily and thus always attempts to save money “just in case.” Weakness, in the EII’s sense of sensation, is also developed in the fact that she finds it difficult to decide whether something will be needed in the future or not. Therefore she’s inclined to keep things for years, which most other people would have forsaken long ago.
Introverted Logic: Role Function
Ti – normative function. The EII attempts to consider all its activities ahead of time. She determines concrete priorities for herself, which serve to shroud the main plan. Such an approach does not always succeed as emotionalism frequently pushes or pulls her from the original direction she planned to follow. Nevertheless she tries to organize her activity into a definite system, to organize order, and this requires vast efforts from her.
Trying to work as conscientiously as possible, EII is not always capable of working effectively. Thus she spends much of her time in an unproductive fashion. She sometimes compensates for this by working from dawn to dawn. She finds it difficult to bind her workday with a reasonable framework: there always seems to be something that’s unfinished. As a consequence of her propensity to self-perfection she sometimes devotes herself to work, which contradicts her nature; the feeling of duty exceeds her other needs.
At Work and in the Home

If the EII is put in charge, then they will accept not only the burden of their own responsibilities but that of their coworkers as well. They are deeply disturbed at the prospect of any gross error. They try to utilize the resources they have to complete the assigned work in the best way. Although they may conflict with inconsiderate subordinates or self-centered higher authorities, in the workplace, their sense of responsibility towards work forces them avoid heated situations.
In relation with subordinates the EII prefers straightness and honesty: more often they will reject something rather than make an impracticable promise. For them the ideal situation would have their subordinates simultaneously be their adherents, with whom EII can work together towards a common cause. She evaluates people, not according to what post they occupy, but in what measure they satisfy her moral criteria. Warm relations, confidence, an atmosphere of love and mutual understanding. These are all pieces of an ideal environment the EII wishes to realize in regards to family, which occupies a very large part of their lives. Unfortunately, relations frequently prove to be distant from the ideal, and this circumstance is with difficulty dealt with by the EII.
The EII is incapable of cheating on her spouse not because she fears being found out or conjectured but because it contradicts with her moral principles. Even if her relation is not in the best condition she will all the same try to support an atmosphere of benevolence and warmth; the EII will sacrifice themselves for the stability of their children.
Summary of functions

: The main interest of EII is focused on the moral norms of behaviour, considers it necessary to listen to all whom require their sympathy and help. Very emotional but believes that one ought not to concentrate just on the bad things, but to seek the positive sides of life.
: Possesses an excellent eye for promising long-range opportunities; knows how to manipulate variants and select the most promising one. Prefers methodical activities, is frequently disturbed by the future.
: Relates poorly to anything involving violence. While on one hand they resist external pressures, on the other they’re prone to tyrannize themselves internally. Find it difficult to efficiently complete household tasks, organize their budget, and purchase necessary things.
: Subordinate themselves to a system of order so long as not they’re not forced. Does not develop interest in theories of an abstract nature. Not always capable of organizing work efficiently, spends much time ineffectively spending resources, capable of overworking in order to make up for this.
Professional possibilities

Their abilities can be well applied within the spheres of spiritual knowledge, enlightenment and religion. Can also teach, the EII feels a particular propensity towards psychology. Many representatives of this psycho-type realize themselves in art, but only if not related to performing in front of a large audience; also can successfully teach humanities/art.
Intertype relations

Potentially favourable: LSE, LIE, ESE, SLI
Potentially adverse: SLE, SEE, ILE, EIE


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the article. It's...very, very accurate.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Fira said:


> Thanks for the article. It's...very, very accurate.


thanks.

yeah. I just randomly found this too.
and didn't see any of Filatova's dscriptions on here at all.

I think her descriptions of all the types are scary accurate and far better than MBTI descriptions.
(personal opinion.)


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

There are bits & pieces that ring true, but I relate more to IEI, even though it's NiFe. 

I mean, this is definitely NOT MBTI Fi (or Jungian Fi, IMO):



> She precisely senses the norms of behaviour, which govern different groups of people, and she tries to follow these norms in order not to insult the feelings and morality of those that surround her


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

wow EII Fi - Ne is spot on hehe. However this is not how the MBTI views these functions.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Some more profiles here: Socionics - EII Fi-Ne


----------



## Cherish_Me1989 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh my totally on point kind of scared me a lil.... thanks for this great post!


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you, this helped a great deal. I was confused as I am new to Socionics and my MBTI is ISFJ...but after reading this and Filatova's description of ESI (ISFJ)...it's clear...I'm EII

Thanks again!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

InAName said:


> Thank you, this helped a great deal. I was confused as I am new to Socionics and my MBTI is ISFJ...but after reading this and Filatova's description of ESI (ISFJ)...it's clear...I'm EII
> 
> Thanks again!


Please don't just read the descriptions but study model A. Otherwise you will not be able to use socionics to its fullest because intertype may not be accurate.


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Please don't just read the descriptions but study model A. Otherwise you will not be able to use socionics to its fullest because intertype may not be accurate.


Will do! Socionics is brand new to me as of the past week, so I have a lot of reading to do. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

"_Weakness, in the EII’s sense of sensation, is also developed in the fact that she finds it difficult to decide whether something will be needed in the future or not. Therefore she’s inclined to keep things for years, which most other people would have forsaken long ago._"

--Lol... *Do Not* look under my bed or in my basement...


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> There are bits & pieces that ring true, but I relate more to IEI, even though it's NiFe.
> 
> I mean, this is definitely NOT MBTI Fi (or Jungian Fi, IMO):


Yep. Introverted Ethics seems to be somewhere in between MBTI Fi and Fe.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

HKitty said:


> "_Weakness, in the EII’s sense of sensation, is also developed in the fact that she finds it difficult to decide whether something will be needed in the future or not. Therefore she’s inclined to keep things for years, which most other people would have forsaken long ago._"
> 
> --Lol... *Do Not* look under my bed or in my basement...


Farsighted type.

It says the same thing in a couple of IEI profiles about stashing things away.

Esenin as a fox makes a huge amount of secret "stashes" around the house. xD
http://www.the16types.info/vbulleti...ict-Relations-INFp-and-ESTj-by-Stratiyevskaya


----------



## Ejeje (6 mo ago)

I used to have so many issues with my nervous system and still do. Especially breathing issues sometimes I couldn’t sleep, because I would get random sharp pains in my chest. Also I’m so unathletic, even running for a bit makes me feel like passing out lmao. It takes me much longer to becomes good at something, a lot of my life consists of training myself with my si until I am good at it. I still get the breathing pain if I overwork myself or if there’s a lot of stress going on, also going out a lot ect., can affect me. My immune system is really weak I get sick easily, when I was little I got bronchitis and strep throat a lot, it was awful. I also feel out of touch with how to help my body if I’m sick, I hate being sick and i never know if I’m eating enough. The best thing for me to do is to just take care of myself. I think there’s a misconception that se polr is “weak” and maybe, we aren’t strong how ever we want to be. Having it be my polr makes me hyper aware of it, and the issues it causes for me. it makes me want to improve my struggles to become stronger.


----------

